# April 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Mar 21, 2016)

*April 2016 LM Theme Voting - One Vote per Memeber, so make it count!*



* Picture prompt. Vote if you would like this picture to be the prompt for the April LM


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2016)

Fine. Don't pick "Press Any Key To Continue." Us IT guys will just have to come up with some OTHER idea...

Geez.


----------



## shinyford (Mar 22, 2016)

Bishop said:


> Fine. Don't pick "Press Any Key To Continue." Us IT guys will just have to come up with some OTHER idea...
> 
> Geez.


"This Page Left Intentionally Blank"?


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 22, 2016)

Bishop said:


> Fine. Don't pick "Press Any Key To Continue." Us IT guys will just have to come up with some OTHER idea...
> 
> Geez.



How about a picture prompt:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2016)

Pluralized said:


> How about a picture prompt:



I work with that guy. Seriously, he's four desks over. He even does the "MOVE" line.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 23, 2016)

For future reference, I'm wondering if prompt polls would be good candidates for blind polls i.e. not being able to see how the voting is going until it's over.
The option I think I wish to vote for looks like it has no chance of winning, so I'm reconsidering.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 23, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> For future reference, I'm wondering if prompt polls would be good candidates for blind polls i.e. not being able to see how the voting is going until it's over.
> The option I think I wish to vote for looks like it has no chance of winning, so I'm reconsidering.



Yeah... but you gotta know when to use your vote to bust up a tie.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 25, 2016)

Penvengers assemble.

Use your hesitant vote to bolster Press Any Key to Continue's opportunity for success. It can win. But it depends on _you. _​Remember to put on your spandex before voting.


----------



## joshybo (Mar 25, 2016)

Ibb said:


> Penvengers assemble.
> 
> Use your hesitant vote to bolster Press Any Key to Continue's opportunity for success. It can win. But it depends on _you. _​Remember to put on your spandex before voting.



+1


----------

